
Are CRDTs suitable for shared editing? - kevinjahns
https://blog.kevinjahns.de/are-crdts-suitable-for-shared-editing/
======
zomglings
What is a CRDT?

I would have appreciated a definition that didn't require me to go to a new
site which pointed me at a paper.

~~~
kevinjahns
Thanks for this feedback. You are right, the article is not very accessible.

